# Kees van der Westen - The World's No 1. Espresso Machine Now Available In The UK



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi folks, were delighted to annouce that the world's no 1. espresso machine brand "Kees van der Westen" as voted by Mark Prince from Coffeegeek, is now available from Ue Coffee Roasters in Oxford.

Happy to answer any questions and provide additional information that anyone may need. Just drop us a line at [email protected] or give us a call on 0845 299 7480


----------

